# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Interrupt with random delay

## paintpauller

*Alpha Interrupt has support for the new PQI.
If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. 
-- -- Version 3.0 -- --
Please submit bugs to me on this thread!
-- -- Beta Build -- --**PQInterface is RECOMMENDED to run Alpha Interrupt, You can download the latest version from:*
*PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki
**Without PQInterface you will not have access to change the settings in-game and use some advance options!*
*Features in this release of Alpha Inturrupt include:
**-* *Full support for PQI and its new UI
**- Interrupts Target, Focus, Mouseover, Boss, Arena, and BattleGround* *(configurable in PQI)**
- Battle Ground Interrupt -* *BETA**> Enables interrupting in battlegrounds by shuffling around your focus to the opposing team and 
trying to keep it on targets that are within range to be interrupted. Take caution when using this as 
if someone notices that you are changing your focus that much they may start to suspect things!**- Random cast percentage delay**​>* *Minimum & Maximum percentages are* *configurable in PQI**>* *Delays interrupting till cast is after this Percentage**-* *Random time delay**​**​>* *Minimum & Maximum delay is* *configurable in PQI**>* *Delays interrupting for a random amount of time**-* *Ignore list**​>* *A custom list of spells to NOT interrupt (configurable in PQI)
**- Instant Interrupt list
**>* *A custom list of spells to instantly interrupt, ignoring standard delay settings (configurable in PQI)**-* *Pause Rotation Hotkey (changeable in PQI)**-* *Everything can be toggled with PQI & has tooltips**Change Log:
**- Version 3.0
**> Added* *Mouseover, Boss, and BattleGround
> Added* *Instant Interrupt list
> Added PQI Interrupt info frame
> Added Update MSG's for PQI
> Fixed IsAddOnLoaded Error!
**~ That one took some time to find, was caused when using PQI, the addon was not creating the variables instantly anymore so a simple delay till the variables were set fixed the problem. Looks like this error started showing up around 4 weeks ago for some ppl, for me it started to show up around 6 days ago (i have no idea what was causing this to happen its very odd)
**> Made some improvements that should help with FPS loss that some ppl are reporting! Personally i have yet to see FPS loss on any version of this profile, let me know if it helped anyone out =D
> Added Nerder's DK Strangulate/Mindfreeze code
> Fixed Range Checks!
**~ There should be no more problems with trying to interrupt when out of range. Pets should be fixed as well but have no way to conferme, if they are not then idk what is going on with them!**- Version 2.2
**> Updated to use skull bash - 106839 when spell is known!
> fixed a bug where sometimes it would not interrupt when using random percent or time delay.**- Version 2.1
**> Updated update link thanks to jh16 for catching that!**~ Old link was to my modified version of Xelper's Interrupt files - Derp!**> U**pdated logic for both divineshield & Inner Focus.* 
*~ Should now ignore interrupting when customTarget has that buff
~ Will need a list of more buffs to ignore tho so if anyone can think of them let me know!**- Version 2.0
**> Changed the name to Alpha Interrupt
> Added Monk* *interrupt spell**> Added support for PQI**> Added Random cast percentage delay**> Added an Ignore list**- Version 1.2**> Now ignores targets with divineshield per request**> Added in Update links for future updates**Without PQI** - PQInterface is RECOMMENDED
**> Random cast percentage delay will default to enabled with a minimum percentage of 30 and a max of 50*
*> Random time delay will default to enabled with a minimum delay of 0.1 and a max of 0.8 seconds*
*> Ignore list will default to disabled and will have a template list
> Instant Interrupt list will default to disabled and will have a template list
> Interrupt Target, Focus, Mouseover, Boss, and Arena will default to enabled
>* *Interrupt BattleGround will default to disabled
> Pause Interrupting will be disabled (Requires PQI to be enabled)

**To change any setting without PQI go into Ability Editor > Class = INTERRUPT Profile = Alpha Interrupt > Variables: Interrupt, scroll down till you see Default Variables and make the changes you want under there.**Update:*
*Alpha Inturrupt – Beta build
In the Rotation Editor select Class =* *INTERRUPT**, Profile =* *Alpha Interrupt
**Then hit Download Update! nice and simple
*
*Download:
Alpha Inturrupt – Beta build
http://70.86.12.197/~alphauti/PQR/Alpha%20Interrupt_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml
Past the link above^ into the Profile Downloader in Rotation Editor.
*
*In-Game PQI Menu*

----------


## hbkx1

Thanks Paint ur doing some great work with this PQR stuff!!!!

----------


## Guinness

Team Nova has had random delay interrupt for a while as well. But always good to see options  :Smile: .

----------


## Sheriffs

Wow, that was quickly! Ty very much paint, this is what i was looking for! And, please, can you help me one more time? How can i use your script into an specific ability? because i made a profile which silence isn't used when my target is immune (e.g. divine shield), something like this:

local divineshield = UnitBuffID("target",642)
if divineshield == nil 
and unitcastinginfo("target")
then return true end

This work like a charm, but with that problem... less than 0,1s to interrupt.

My man, ty! i really appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## paintpauller

> Team Nova has had random delay interrupt for a while as well. But always good to see options .


Didn't know that, someone on the forum wanted a random interrupt and I thought that it was a good idea that would not take long to implement  :Cool: 




> Wow, that was quickly! Ty very much paint, this is what i was looking for! And, please, can you help me one more time? How can i use your script into an specific ability? because i made a profile which silence isn't used when my target is immune (e.g. divine shield), something like this:
> 
> local divineshield = UnitBuffID("target",642)
> if divineshield == nil 
> and unitcastinginfo("target")
> then return true end
> 
> This work like a charm, but with that problem... less than 0,1s to interrupt.
> 
> My man, ty! i really appreciate it


Updated to ignore targets with divineshield. :Smile: 
If there is anything else someone wants added just let me know.

----------


## hbkx1

Ok I feel silly for asking this but I have it enabled and it doesn't seem to interrupt, do I have to go in and my interrupt spell....feeling real noobish haha

----------


## paintpauller

> Ok I feel silly for asking this but I have it enabled and it doesn't seem to interrupt, do I have to go in and my interrupt spell....feeling real noobish haha


no, its just like the normal interrupt profile, the only changes is a random delay and ignoring targets with divineshield.
if you want it to interrupt then you must go into settings and either make a list of spells to interrupt or select Interrupt All Spells.

----------


## hbkx1

Thx again Paint that was my problem when I installed a new pqr I didn't have the list I used to use haha

----------


## faldo

Any chance you can add the monk interrupt into it?

----------


## paintpauller

> Thx again Paint that was my problem when I installed a new pqr I didn't have the list I used to use haha


NP  :Cool: 




> Any chance you can add the monk interrupt into it?


Ya I can add it in, do you know the ID for the spell or have the name?

----------


## bjokke

> NP 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I can add it in, do you know the ID for the spell or have the name?


That would be Hand Spear Strike : 116705

----------


## paintpauller

> That would be Hand Spear Strike : 116705


Updated to 2.0
added Monk spell,percentage delay, ignore list, & PQI support!

let me know if anyone wants something added =D

Notice - ignore list is untested! if you use it please let me know how it works!

Edit: ignore list tested and working in raid, still untested for ID's and more then one spell tho. will keep this updated =D

----------


## Sister

Does it interrupt focus target?

----------


## paintpauller

> Does it interrupt focus target?


target, focus, and arena teams!

----------


## shaunnson4

But always good to see options

----------


## Diogo122

where i edit stuff i mean how do i acess your UI i'm not finding on PQR like in that screeshot your posted
sorry for the english, Brazilian here.

----------


## paintpauller

> where i edit stuff i mean how do i acess your UI i'm not finding on PQR like in that screeshot your posted
> sorry for the english, Brazilian here.


the screenshots are from PQI and are in-game. in order to access the UI you need to install the addon PQI. to do so go to this website *PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki* and follow the directions at the bottom of the page. make sure that both the addon and the data file are in the right spots and you are all set up to go. i have it codded so that if PQI is installed on log-in/reload of UI the interface will popup and size its self for you the 1st time its enabled.

if you still need help let me know and i can help you through Skype! 
-Paint

----------


## Diogo122

> the screenshots are from PQI and are in-game. in order to access the UI you need to install the addon PQI. to do so go to this website *PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki* and follow the directions at the bottom of the page. make sure that both the addon and the data file are in the right spots and you are all set up to go. i have it codded so that if PQI is installed on log-in/reload of UI the interface will popup and size its self for you the 1st time its enabled.
> 
> if you still need help let me know and i can help you through Skype! 
> -Paint


working perfect now tnx very much for the help bro, i was wondering if is capable of ignoring casts when someone is casting with ant interrupt skills like inner focus

----------


## paintpauller

> working perfect now tnx very much for the help bro, i was wondering if is capable of ignoring casts when someone is casting with ant interrupt skills like inner focus


updated logic for both divineshield & Inner Focus. should now ignore interrupting when customTarget has that buff, will need a list of more buffs to ignore tho so if anyone can think of them let me know!

-Paint

----------


## Apsalaar

e: Fault at my end!

----------


## Diogo122

tested and played on arena last night with it and is awesome

----------


## Enuma

Hello mate,

Working like a charm! Thank you!

----------


## ginuwine12

can you add pls Skull Bash interrupt for ferals

Skull Bash - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## paintpauller

> can you add pls Skull Bash interrupt for ferals
> 
> Skull Bash - Spell - World of Warcraft


already in there:


```

elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then    local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)    if catForm ~= nil then        return 80965    else        return 80964    end 



```

if class is druid and we have the buff catForm then use spell Skull Bash - Spell - World of Warcraft otherwise use spell Skull Bash - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## ginuwine12

> already in there:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then    local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)    if catForm ~= nil then        return 80965    else        return 80964    end  
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



ok i changed it to 

elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;DRUID&amp;quot; then
local catForm = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 76 :Cool: 
if catForm ~= nil then
return 106839
else
return 106839

its work like that now thank you

----------


## paintpauller

> ok i changed it to 
> 
> elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;DRUID&amp;quot; then
> local catForm = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 76
> if catForm ~= nil then
> return 106839
> else
> return 106839
> 
> its work like that now thank you


ohh there is a glyph for it... the one you linked was 80964 which is why i was all confused. the one that you wanted it to use was 106839.
bliz is so annoying when it comes to glyphed spells. <.<

updated to use *skull bash - 106839* when spell is known!
also fixed a bug where sometimes it would not interrupt when using random percent or time delay.

----------


## Button

Thanks a lot, always a bit awkward trying to explain instant interrupts to people. +rep

----------


## chaosN

Hey 
working great on my shaman.
But on my druid (Specc Guardian), he doenst interrupt. And it doenst matter if im in bear form or cat form.

----------


## paintpauller

> Hey 
> working great on my shaman.
> But on my druid (Specc Guardian), he doenst interrupt. And it doenst matter if im in bear form or cat form.


updated download link, accidently pushed a build that was not ready... derp

if that did not fix it then please let me know the exact spell id for each cat and bear form, from looking on wowhead there is a lot of them all with the same name so you might want to use a addon like idTip - Tooltip - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse which will tell you the id for spells in the tool tip.

----------


## Ginostylez

hey just wondering if you could implement a range system for warrior pummel; to not use it unless it's within melee range
this is because whenever i go to heroic leap or drop demoralizing banner (which both abilities trigger a green circle to be placed on the ground) the ability cancels and tries to interupt instead even when far away from the target casting =s

or instead, is there a way to stop this interupter when those abilities are triggered and in the state of dropping a green circle on the ground

thanks!

----------


## saintsrlfc

Can you use this whilst using a rotation profile, i can't seem to get it to work  :Frown:

----------


## paintpauller

> hey just wondering if you could implement a range system for warrior pummel; to not use it unless it's within melee range
> this is because whenever i go to heroic leap or drop demoralizing banner (which both abilities trigger a green circle to be placed on the ground) the ability cancels and tries to interupt instead even when far away from the target casting =s
> 
> or instead, is there a way to stop this interupter when those abilities are triggered and in the state of dropping a green circle on the ground
> 
> thanks!


it already has a check to not interrupt if the spell is out of range, will add a check for _SpellIsTargeting__()_ and have it stop interrupting too!




> Can you use this whilst using a rotation profile, i can't seem to get it to work


yes it should always work, been using it in raid ever since release and is working perfectly.
some things to note:
to use ANY interrupt profile not just this one, you need to have some settings set up in PQR
PQR > Settings > Interrupt all Spells checkedOR a list of spells to ONLY interruptIf you are using the Blacklist that i implemented then make sure that you are using the proper syntax
to test the Blacklist check the box, you will either get a error (your syntax was bad) or a list of spells that the profile will ignoreBoth will be in your chat boxthere seems to be a error when not using the random percent and delay
will be looking into it when i have time this week. till then if you want to not have a delay:
set both percent delays to 1set both time delays to .05as with any profile make sure that its enabled
there should be a msg in chat when enabled if you have not turned that off in the settings

----------


## Ginostylez

> it already has a check to not interrupt if the spell is out of range, will add a check for _SpellIsTargeting__()_ and have it stop interrupting too!


yay thank you  :Smile:  will let you know how it turns out!

----------


## hellobello25

not working

----------


## Ninjaderp

> not working


You'll gonna have to be a little more specific than that, are you sure you have PQInterface addon installed + the PQI-datafile installed in the data-folder?

Its a bit hard to help someone based on saying just "not working".

----------


## paintpauller

> not working





> You'll gonna have to be a little more specific than that, are you sure you have PQInterface addon installed + the PQI-datafile installed in the data-folder?
> 
> Its a bit hard to help someone based on saying just "not working".


PQI is not needed unless you want to change the settings =D

some things to note:

to use ANY interrupt profile not just this one, you need to have some settings set up in PQR
PQR > Settings > Interrupt all Spells checkedOR a list of spells to ONLY interrupt
If you are using the Blacklist that i implemented then make sure that you are using the proper syntax
to test the Blacklist check the box, you will either get a error (your syntax was bad) or a list of spells that the profile will ignoreBoth will be in your chat box
there seems to be a error when not using the random percent and delay
will be looking into it when i have time this week. till then if you want to not have a delay:
set both percent delays to 1set both time delays to .05
as with any profile make sure that its enabled
there should be a msg in chat when enabled if you have not turned that off in the settings

----------


## TreeEskimo

Im currenly running wow on lowest settings (even though my pc can easily handle ultra), but it seems like sometimes I'll get huuuge fps drops (especially when enemy target is casting something).
Maybe because the profile tries to interrupt a spell that is being cast, but silence shot/interrupt ability is on cooldown? I dont know.

I have everything installed correctly.

----------


## azxd

Is there a way to have it use asphyxiate or strangulate(not glyphed) when mind freeze is on cd as a frost dk? 
sorry if there is already sth like that and havent seen it.

----------


## paintpauller

> Is there a way to have it use asphyxiate or strangulate(not glyphed) when mind freeze is on cd as a frost dk? 
> sorry if there is already sth like that and havent seen it.


will see if i can't add that in =D

----------


## Speedemon

Maybe i ask stupid q but did this use pummel only as interupt spell or it can be done to use disrupting shout and gag order? Like first interupt do pummel then use disrupting shout then use heroic throw? 

thanks!

----------


## azxd

> will see if i can't add that in =D


any news mate?  :Smile:

----------


## jackus

When i enable interrupt (Alpha Interrupt) the game FPS gets lower :-(

It runs 30-60 FPS nomal but when i enable the interrupt it goes below 15FPS

----------


## Dirtyoliver

I'm getting this...




> Message: [string "if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then..."]:45: attempt to concatenate global 'AlphaInterrupt_Ignorelist_value' (a nil value)
> Time: 04/21/13 18:02:57
> Count: 6
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then..."]:45: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## Diogo122

hey pain can you put to work with wind shear?

----------


## Diogo122

not working with wind shear yet please paint help

----------


## godlike86

Hey mate this interrupt profile is for a lack of better words...........PERFECT. That being said, in my 3s team i am the person who starts the cc chains and people follow up with theirs after. I was wondering if there is any way that you could add in something so that if im out of melee range or have already used my mindfreeze it uses strangulate as an second interrupt i have it glyphed so that it would turn the silence into a 7 second one instead of the base 5 if anything like this is possible please let me know  :Smile:  and again the profile is immaculate and very much appreciated.

----------


## sed-

for some reason when my interrupt is on cd and the target starts casting it drops my fps a lot, to the point when its on cd i have to make sure i have no one targeted unless its off cd.

~Resto shamy
~Wind Shear
~lvl 90

----------


## js1974

I'm sort of confused with this, First I see nothing but happy people wiht it working but I have yet to see it ever interrupt anything.


When I turn it on the first error I get is - 



```
6x <string>:"if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then...":45: attempt to concatenate global "AlphaInterrupt_Ignorelist_value" (a nil value)
<string>:"if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then...":45: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":573: in function "PQR_ExecuteInterrupt"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":334: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214


Locals:
inCombat = nil
requireCombat = false
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 2
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 2
abilityName = "-- Variables: Interrupt -- (Alpha Interrupt)"
spellID = 0
spellTarget = "target"
actions = ""
skipUnknown = nil
```

So I delete the profile and redownloaded the beta and same thing. Is there something I need that i'm missing yes I have PQI I can set all the profile options up but still no interrupting.

----------


## Dirtyoliver

> I'm sort of confused with this, First I see nothing but happy people wiht it working but I have yet to see it ever interrupt anything.
> 
> 
> When I turn it on the first error I get is - 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 6x <string>:"if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then...":45: attempt to concatenate global "AlphaInterrupt_Ignorelist_value" (a nil value)
> ...


Same here...  :Frown:

----------


## 7rik10

Ignoring spell:Mind Freeze and Strangulate. How to fix this?

----------


## Starkey2009

getting an error after every monk interrupt, im using kuukuu's windwalker profile, looks like Auctionator addon could be the issue

Message: [string "if AlphaInterrupt_stop() then return false ..."]:131: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 05/09/13 16:16:34
Count: 266
Stack: Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:106: in function <Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:51>
[C]: ?
[string "if AlphaInterrupt_stop() then return false ..."]:131: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: msg = " [string "if AlphaInterrupt_stop() then return false ..."]:131: attempt to compare number with nil"
funcnames = <table> {
1 = "?"
2 = "PQR_ExecuteInterrupt"
}
funcstr = "? > PQR_ExecuteInterrupt"
looksLikeAuctionatorError = false
inAtrErrorHandler = true
origErrorHandler = <function> defined Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scripts>:4
zc = <table> {
msg_red = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:608
IsEnglishLocale = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AuctionatorLocalize.lua:52
msg_badErr = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:644
tallyAdd = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1121
msg = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:737
GetArrayElemOrFirst = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:150
NumToBool = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:562
msg_color = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:614
ParseBattlePetLink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:429
ShowHide = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:36
StringStartsWith = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:930
printmem = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1031
round = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:602
StringContains = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:892
CopyDeep = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1003
CheckDeferredCall = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:332
priceToMoneyString = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:841
tallyPrint = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1133
TrimBrackets = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:974
GetArrayElemOrNil = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:165
BoolToNum = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:552
If = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:99
periodic = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:355
Min = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:69
msg_pink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:609
SetTextIf = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:47
TrimQuotes = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:954
msg_str = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:627
ItemNamefromLink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:471
enc64 = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:215
Val = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:58
IsBattlePetLink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:421
StringEndsWith = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:910
printableLink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1018
PrintTable = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:385
StringSame = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:874
priceToString = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:805
PullItemIntoMemory = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:520
val2gsc = <function> define

ok get this error when no auctionator is loaded

Message: [string "if AlphaInterrupt_stop() then return false ..."]:131: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 05/09/13 16:28:34
Count: 43
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if AlphaInterrupt_stop() then return false ..."]:131: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

----------


## Apocalypse59

Yeah, this profile isn't working for me either.

Updated PQI, and have Interrupt All Spells checked.
Profile enabled and tested on all my characters. 
Fails to interrupt any spells.
Xelper works flawlessly.

Any ideas?

----------


## Apocalypse59

Is this broken for everyone?

----------


## paintpauller

*Updated** to Version Version 3.0!!
lots of changes and fixes in this update, to see them all and get download link just check out the 1st post!

for lazy people like me: Click Me! ([PQR] Interrupt with random delay)
If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know on this thread!*

----------


## sed-

Q_Q man i was hopen to test it out, hope this gets updated^^, looked like a lot of sexy features.

----------


## paintpauller

> Q_Q man i was hopen to test it out, hope this gets updated^^, looked like a lot of sexy features.


what is not working for you, after the update to Alpha Interrupt Version 3.0 everything should be working! been using it in raids this week with no problems at all.

----------


## sed-

> what is not working for you, after the update to Alpha Interrupt Version 3.0 everything should be working! been using it in raids this week with no problems at all.


heres the error i get,



```
Message: ...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua:-1: script ran too long
Time: 05/24/13 11:32:34
Count: 1
Stack: ...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua: in function `ScriptErrorsFrame_OnError'
[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:18: in function <[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:4>
[C]: ?
[string "--This is the delay before interrupting in ..."]:105: in function `randompercentage'
[string "if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ..."]:235: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = "[string "--This is the delay before interrupting in ..."]:105: attempt to compare number with nil"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "script ran too long"
_ScriptErrorsFrame = ScriptErrorsFrame {
 0 = <userdata>
 messages = <table> {
 }
 close = <unnamed> {
 }
 previous = <unnamed> {
 }
 indexLabel = <unnamed> {
 }
 locals = <table> {
 }
 title = <unnamed> {
 }
 times = <table> {
 }
 seen = <table> {
 }
 count = <table> {
 }
 order = <table> {
 }
 next = <unnamed> {
 }
}


Message: [string "if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ..."]:239: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 05/24/13 11:33:30
Count: 540
Stack: [string "if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ..."]:239: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: customTarget = "target"
castName = "Fireball"
_ = ""
_ = "Fireball"
_ = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Fire_FlameBolt"
castStartTime = 452370960
castEndTime = 452373960
_ = false
_ = 0
castInterruptable = true
channelName = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
channelStartTime = nil
channelEndTime = nil
_ = nil
channelInterruptable = nil
divineshield = nil
Inner_Focus = nil
timeSinceStart = 0.784
timeLeft = 2.216
castTime = 3000
currentPercent = 26.133333333333
interruptSpell = 57994
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 452371.744
(*temporary) = 452371.744
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = true
(*temporary) = -452371.744
(*temporary) = -452371.744
(*temporary) = 0.125
(*temporary) = 452371.744
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"


Message: [string "--This is the delay before interrupting in ..."]:105: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 05/24/13 11:33:31
Count: 21
Stack: [string "--This is the delay before interrupting in ..."]:105: in function `randompercentage'
[string "if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ..."]:235: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 50
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"

Message: ...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua:-1: script ran too long
Time: 05/24/13 13:52:27
Count: 1
Stack: ...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua: in function `ScriptErrorsFrame_OnError'
[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:18: in function <[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:4>
[C]: ?
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428: in function <[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:396>

Locals: (*temporary) = "[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "script ran too long"
_ScriptErrorsFrame = ScriptErrorsFrame {
 0 = <userdata>
 messages = <table> {
 }
 close = <unnamed> {
 }
 previous = <unnamed> {
 }
 indexLabel = <unnamed> {
 }
 locals = <table> {
 }
 title = <unnamed> {
 }
 times = <table> {
 }
 seen = <table> {
 }
 count = <table> {
 }
 order = <table> {
 }
 next = <unnamed> {
 }
}


Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 05/24/13 14:09:17
Count: 3
Stack: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428: in function <[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:396>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
cLOG = <table> {
 1 = 1369429778.314
 2 = "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS"
 3 = false
 4 = "0xF1411C6AD400001B"
 5 = "Aelva"
 6 = 4370
 7 = 0
 8 = "0xF130693100003644"
 9 = "Grand Magus Telestra"
 10 = 2632
 11 = 0
 12 = 6358
 13 = "Seduction"
 14 = 32
}
(for index) = 8
(for limit) = 8
(for step) = 1
i = 8
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <table> {
 1 = <table> {
 }
 2 = <table> {
 }
 3 = <table> {
 }
 4 = <table> {
 }
 5 = <table> {
 }
 6 = <table> {
 }
}
(*temporary) = 7
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
target = "party4"
updateRate = 3
```

also my friend is haven problems getting this to work at all, i 100% uninstalled pqr//pqi//interrupter and reinstalled it and i cant get it to work at all. i have errors enabled and cant get it to give me any. All the options show up but it just simply doesnt interrupt. any ideas on how to fix this? I also got it to work for me if i have random interrupt on % or secs disabled. only way i can get it to work.

----------


## paintpauller

> heres the error i get,
> 
> also my friend is haven problems getting this to work at all, i 100% uninstalled pqr//pqi//interrupter and reinstalled it and i cant get it to work at all. i have errors enabled and cant get it to give me any. All the options show up but it just simply doesnt interrupt. any ideas on how to fix this? I also got it to work for me if i have random interrupt on % or secs disabled. only way i can get it to work.


that looks to me like one of your addons is interfering somehow, disable all addons including PQI and see if it works, if it does this only enable PQI and see if it still works if it does then it means that somehow there is a conflict with a addon that you are using and my profile. i would be quite surprised if there was one tho because i run with over 100 addons and have yet to come across a addon that will cause errors and the interrupt profile is working perfectly for me.

----------


## joenvidio

would it be possible to add to resto druid Typhoon talent to be used as an interrupt? i know it wont work on bosses, but it will interrupt trash casting. also, would it be possible to add mighty bash talent to use as an interrupt when in melee range? like switch to bear mode automatically and have it cast mighty bash?

thanks.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

why do no interrupt profiles work? ive done literally everything.

----------


## paintpauller

> why do no interrupt profiles work? ive done literally everything.


to use ANY interrupt profile not just this one, you need to have some settings set up in PQR

PQR > Settings > Interrupt all Spells checkedOR a list of spells to ONLY interrupt

----------


## Nov17

for a warrior does it use charge to interrupt or not?

----------


## paintpauller

> for a warrior does it use charge to interrupt or not?


im dont have a warrior nor have i ever had one but looking for what i have it only uses Pummel, when i have some free time i will set up Charge to be used when Pummel is on CD or should it b the other way around?

----------


## Muhammad.R1

For some reason this isn't working on my frost mage..
I don't think its configured with counterspell?
btw could you add the belf racial of arcane torrent?
Would really appreciate it thanks! =D

----------


## paintpauller

> For some reason this isn't working on my frost mage..
> I don't think its configured with counterspell?
> btw could you add the belf racial of arcane torrent?
> Would really appreciate it thanks! =D


its setup to use spell ID 2139 which is counterspell, is there some talent/glyph what would change the id? what's the ID of the spell ingame?

i have often thought of adding arcane torrent as i have it but it comes down to needing a spell to range check it for every class that they will always have as its just a blanket interrupt around you and you cant check if a target is in range from spell like that.

----------


## Sivers

for some reason this stopped working out of nowhere for me again  :Frown: 

no settings have changed since it was working the last time, but there was a mini wow patch/pqr update recently

----------


## qcorn

is there any way to disable DK's from casting asphixiate when mind freeze is on CD? I've tried 

if playerClass == "DEATH KNIGHT" then
return 47528

in the initialize ability but it doesnt work

pls help

----------


## Jooknow

For some reason when I have this enabled sometimes in arena my char won't be able to perform actions til I turn off the interrupt and /reload.

----------


## qcorn

jook what class are you playing?

----------


## Dimonoff

Recently appeared a bug where the first launch Alpha Interrupt there are no action. When first run the helper Interrupt and then switch to the Alpha Interrupt all works

----------


## paintpauller

> Recently appeared a bug where the first launch Alpha Interrupt there are no action. When first run the helper Interrupt and then switch to the Alpha Interrupt all works


i have not been able to reproduce this bug, if you can find a way to reliably reproduce this then plz make a video/detailed description on how to do it. if i cant reproduce it then i have no way to fix it. 

ps leaving for a vacation today so when i come back i will have a look at it.

----------


## Dimonoff

```

17x <string>:"--This is the delay before interrupting in ...":105: attempt to compare number with nil
<string>:"--This is the delay before interrupting in ...":105: in function "randompercentage"
<string>:"if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ...":193: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":573: in function "PQR_ExecuteInterrupt"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":334: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214
 Locals:
customTarget = "target"
castName = "Огненный шар"
_ = ""
_ = "Огненный шар"
_ = "Icons\Spell_Fire_FireBolt02"
castStartTime = 20495219
castEndTime = 20498219
_ = false
_ = 0
castInterruptable = true
channelName = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
channelStartTime = nil
channelEndTime = nil
_ = nil
channelInterruptable = nil
divineshield = nil
Inner_Focus = nil
timeSinceStart = 2.027
timeLeft = 0.973
castTime = 3000
currentPercent = 67.566666666667
interruptSpell = 116705
OnInstantlist = false 



```



```

58x <string>:"if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ...":197: attempt to compare number with nil
<string>:"if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ...":197: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":573: in function "PQR_ExecuteInterrupt"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":334: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214
 Locals:
inCombat = 1
requireCombat = false
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 4
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 4
abilityName = "Interrupt (Target) (Alpha Interrupt)"
spellID = 0
spellTarget = "target"
actions = ""
skipUnknown = nil 



```

----------


## evv0kk

does it do /stopcasting? or no?

----------


## Kaolla

Just to throw my two cents in, I've been unable to get this (or any) interrupt to work lately, whereas they used to work perfectly. I've tried numerous times without addons enabled, only to receive the same result.

These are the errors I receive:



```
12x <string>:"--This is the delay before interrupting in ...":105: attempt to compare number with nil<string>:"--This is the delay before interrupting in ...":105: in function "randompercentage"
<string>:"if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ...":361: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":573: in function "PQR_ExecuteInterrupt"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":334: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214


Locals:
name = "Daftpunnk"
realm = "Mal'Ganis"
customTarget = "focus"
castName = "Lava Burst"
_ = ""
_ = "Lava Burst"
_ = "Icons\Spell_Shaman_LavaBurst"
castStartTime = 607996108
castEndTime = 607997290
_ = false
_ = 246
castInterruptable = true
channelName = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
channelStartTime = nil
channelEndTime = nil
_ = nil
channelInterruptable = nil
divineshield = nil
Inner_Focus = nil
timeSinceStart = 0.978
timeLeft = 0.204
castTime = 1182
currentPercent = 82.741116751269
interruptSpell = 96231
```



```
137x <string>:"if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ...":239: attempt to compare number with nil
<string>:"if AlphaInterrupt_stop() ...":239: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":573: in function "PQR_ExecuteInterrupt"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":334: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214


Locals:
inCombat = 1
requireCombat = false
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 4
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 4
abilityName = "Interrupt (Target) (Alpha Interrupt)"
spellID = 0
spellTarget = "target"
actions = ""
skipUnknown = nil
```

Neither appears until I enter combat and AlphaInterrupt attempts to stop a cast.

----------


## Kaolla

As a follow-up, I resolved my issue by replacing the version of PQR_PQI.lua in my PQR Data folder.

I've been using the data file that is automatically downloaded from CodeMyLife's SVN, but replacing it with the original PQR_PQI.lua file (downloaded from the PQInterface page on the PQR wiki) has my interrupts working correctly again.

----------


## js1974

> As a follow-up, I resolved my issue by replacing the version of PQR_PQI.lua in my PQR Data folder.
> 
> I've been using the data file that is automatically downloaded from CodeMyLife's SVN, but replacing it with the original PQR_PQI.lua file (downloaded from the PQInterface page on the PQR wiki) has my interrupts working correctly again.


Ya I didn't think about the issue and the resolution I have been using a modified PQI data file that adds mouse binding support and the interrupts are failing now I'll go copy the other one over again and see if that resolves it. If so definitely need to find a way to fix the modified file mouse button support is very nice.

**edit**

Reverting to the original data file did nothing same error.

----------


## Sivers

Has anyone been able to get this working 100%? I even tried redownloading the profile from scratch and it still won't work for me.  :Frown:  No errors or anything, just won't cast any interrupts like it used to.

----------


## paintpauller

ok so as far as i am able to tell the interrupt profile is working perfectly fine. however if you are using _CodeMyLife's_ PQI.Data you will get errors, i am talking to him to see what we can to to resolve this issue but until then use the original one. also for people using the old version ofPQI.Data that allows for using middle mouse button as a hotkey do so with caution as its based off of quite a old version and will probably cause problems.

if replacing the PQI.Data then you could always try disabling the PQI addon and see what happens, most of you dont know but this interrupt does NOT require pqi. if you do disable PQI then to change settings go into the -- Variables: Interrupt -- ability and change what you want under -- Default Variables.

if that still doesnt work then if you could give me as much info about what you are doing to cause the errors that would be much appreciated. information like class, spec, pqi/no pqi, mob, pqi settings and anything else you can think of.

----------


## Sivers

> ok so as far as i am able to tell the interrupt profile is working perfectly fine. however if you are using _CodeMyLife's_ PQI.Data you will get errors, i am talking to him to see what we can to to resolve this issue but until then use the original one. also for people using the old version ofPQI.Data that allows for using middle mouse button as a hotkey do so with caution as its based off of quite a old version and will probably cause problems.
> 
> if replacing the PQI.Data then you could always try disabling the PQI addon and see what happens, most of you dont know but this interrupt does NOT require pqi. if you do disable PQI then to change settings go into the -- Variables: Interrupt -- ability and change what you want under -- Default Variables.
> 
> if that still doesnt work then if you could give me as much info about what you are doing to cause the errors that would be much appreciated. information like class, spec, pqi/no pqi, mob, pqi settings and anything else you can think of.


Actually yes, that completely fixed it!

Basically you just need to go to the PQI page (PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki) and download it, then replace the PQR_PQI.lua in the zip file and it works like a charm. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## paintpauller

> ok so as far as i am able to tell the interrupt profile is working perfectly fine. however if you are using _CodeMyLife's_ PQI.Data you will get errors, i am talking to him to see what we can to to resolve this issue but until then use the original one. also for people using the old version of PQI.Data that allows for using middle mouse button as a hotkey do so with caution as its based off of quite a old version and will probably cause problems.
> 
> if replacing the PQI.Data then you could always try disabling the PQI addon and see what happens, most of you dont know but this interrupt does NOT require pqi. if you do disable PQI then to change settings go into the -- Variables: Interrupt -- ability and change what you want under -- Default Variables.
> 
> if that still doesnt work then if you could give me as much info about what you are doing to cause the errors that would be much appreciated. information like class, spec, pqi/no pqi, mob, pqi settings and anything else you can think of.


_CodeMyLife_ just updated his SVN and now it should be working. the one on his SVN is now the same as you get from PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## deejayfowler

is it possible to set this so it only interupts specific spells such as heals ccs and major dmg spells like locks chaos bolt etc ??

----------


## Kionne

thank you so much for this, it's perfect!

----------


## jackus

It works somewhat.

I can't seem to get it to instant pummel Spellid47540 which is Penance

Edit: + rep  :Smile: 

Btw: (From a warrior perspective) is there a way for it to check if spell reflection or mass spell reflection is ready? Coz my profile uses spell reflection if some one tries to hex/sheep/fear (CC) me. But if I interrupt it at 80-90% of cast it will interrupt and use spell reflection. And that is not very smart.

----------


## jackus

I cant get it to work in 5.4 :-(

----------


## deejayfowler

> It works somewhat.
> 
> I can't seem to get it to instant pummel Spellid47540 which is Penance
> 
> Edit: + rep 
> 
> Btw: (From a warrior perspective) is there a way for it to check if spell reflection or mass spell reflection is ready? Coz my profile uses spell reflection if some one tries to hex/sheep/fear (CC) me. But if I interrupt it at 80-90% of cast it will interrupt and use spell reflection. And that is not very smart.


the penance thing may be because the priest has the glyph which if i am correct will change the id of the spell

----------


## jackus

> the penance thing may be because the priest has the glyph which if i am correct will change the id of the spell


Does your work in 5.4? I dont use spellid i use "Penance"

----------


## paintpauller

this is still working for me (i only have a ret pally) if some of the interrupt spells have changed please post the class and spell here along with info like if the old one still exists but now there is a glyph that changes it or if they added one and left the other in. just give as much info as possible and i will get it updated for you when i see the posts!

thanks for your help and i hope we can get this working for everyone,
-Paint

----------


## Vinshom

Can you update it with Hunter counter shot?

----------


## pnd

Profile still works fine but like the post above says, Counter Shot - Spell - World of Warcraft would be nice if it is included.

----------


## Noiselol

How can i set it up to interrupt instant everything that is interruptable for PvE it would be nice

----------


## Ginostylez

would it be possible to include disrupting shout as an interrupt if pummel is on CD or slightly out of range, but in disrupting shout range?

----------


## Ginostylez

anyone possibly know how to incorporate this? 

i tried changing 

https://i.imgur.com/OIT5oL0.jpg

into 

https://i.imgur.com/pdwvUz9.jpg

and it isn't working T_T any help would be awesome

ty!
(awesome program btw!)

----------


## Ginostylez

anyone? D: will tip 10 $ to anyone that can fix it =D

----------


## jackus

> would it be possible to include disrupting shout as an interrupt if pummel is on CD or slightly out of range, but in disrupting shout range?


this plz  :Smile:

----------


## d3deadl0rd

The link is broken. Can it be fixed? Or may be someone can upload his own. Please.

----------


## rootlsuer

> anyone? D: will tip 10 $ to anyone that can fix it =D


Why not just use PQR_SpellAvailable?



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) then return 6552 end
if PQR_SpellAvailable(102060) then return 102060 end
return 6552
```

----------


## jackus

> Why not just use PQR_SpellAvailable?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) then return 6552 end
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(102060) then return 102060 end
> return 6552
> ```


Does that work? I think I have tried that and it did not work

----------


## d3deadl0rd

It cant be downloaded. The link is broken. Plz someone upload it and gimme the link if the author abandoned his project.

----------


## rootlsuer

I upped my copy here: https://github.com/rootlsuer/AlphaInterrupt

----------


## MrBrain1

can someone get it to work? it seems sometimes its working, and sometimes not.

----------


## Lovch003

I can't use this rotation because it's not well formed and the the link is broken.Can anyone to upload the working version?

----------


## BoostON

PQInterface doesn't work after 5.4.2
Update please...

----------


## Zemnexx

Very sad that this stopped working.

----------


## hellobello25

pls update alp interupt

----------


## Ginostylez

any possibility of an update.. would be epic T_T

----------


## tek.crx

Awe so is this dead?

----------


## godlike86

hi there guys i was wondering if anyone would happen to know how i could make it to where if my mindfreeze is down that i would cast strangulate/asphyxiate instead and vice versa on my dk ive tried implementing code from paintpaullers interrupt profiles but alas its working any help would be appreciated

----------


## Mcgyyver

Doesn't work for 3.3.5a ;C

----------


## sankidrive

guys this is work on official wow servers with last patch? i just wont to try

----------


## huhuking

Can someone make something like this on 3.3.5 private servers?

*Edit:* Already did my own profile :P

----------


## subsap

is this working right now ?

----------

